# My first entry door



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

It all started when we moved into our new house and the front door was falling apart. With some work it would shut but it wouldn't latch or lock. This was not acceptable for my wife. We have double doors and the cost to have them replaced with the kind of door that we liked was going to be very expensive. 









I drew up a design of what I wanted it to look like then used tape to outline it on the existing door to check the proportions.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a picture of the inspiration behind what I ended up with. We liked the mahogany wood with the glass and iron work. I also liked that parts of it were curved and not just all straight lines.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Looks a good solid design, can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I found this iron panel but it was unidirectional. They didn't have a mirror image of the same panel so I took it to my welder and had him remove the leaves on one of the panels and weld them back on to face them the other directional that I could place them side by side and when viewed from the outside you would be able to see all the detailing. 









After the slight alterations I had them powder coated.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I got 8/4 mahogany and made an MDF template of the upper curve. Cut out the rails and stiles and laminated the raised panels. 





























These are pictures of them kind of laid out in position. You can see the tenons well in these pics.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking great so far. That's some beautiful wood you picked out.



















.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

In clamps.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks cabinet man. I was fortunate with it. Most of it had very tight straight grain.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That is looking sweet! It is going to be an incredible upgrade!


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

First there was one. 











Then two. 











Testing out the iron and glass panels











The holes and mortising for the hardware is done.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Those look awesome! Are you going to do anything special with the finish?


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm interested in how the frame is going to work.


----------



## xcanuc (May 26, 2013)

Wow. Those are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous doors. Great design and choice of materials. Can't wait to see them installed and what choice of hardware you use. 

Really great job. Well done


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done is right, the design and execution are amazing... LOVE them, they really POP!!! ken


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome craftsmanship! Very well done.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful doors! Those are going to be sweet for sure

Brian


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nicely done. Anyone would be proud to have them hanging in the front of their house. Great work.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Now it's time to make the jamb. 









I had to make a jig for the hinges. The jig I've used in the past (a plastic porter cable one from Home Depot) was either too big or too small. 











I chose to bend and laminate the top curved part of the jamb because of the shape of the jamb. There needed to be three 1/4" pieces that were 5-1/4" wide that would be the jamb itself then two 1/4" pieces that were 3-1/4" that would be the doorstop. That would allow for the 1-3/4" door plus 1/4" for weather striping. The doorstop also needed an 1/8" groove in it for the weatherstripping to fit into.

I forgot to take a picture of it all clamped up but this one shows the jacks that I used to bend it.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Those doors are incredible! Thanks for posting.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I cannot believe how incredible this piece looks! I feel like calling it a door, doesn't do it justice. So delicate looking. I love the design and the wrought iron, tops it off! Can't wait to see them hung!


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Front doors...Great job*

Very good work. Makes me want to learn metal work to augment my woodworking
:thumbsup:


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Nice work. I just finished making two entry doors with sidelights. My sawdust covered hat is off to you.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

They look like artwork to guard the entry of your home. Lots of inspiration there. Keep up the good work


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

It's now in and hung. All that's left is to trim it out with the casing. I needed to take an extra trip to the lumber yard because I forgot about casing it out. 

This is the inside. 










And the outside. 











I spent quite a bit of time looking for the door handles I liked. They ended up costing almost as much as the wood. They are an Emtek handle set mortise lock. I started out looking at Baldwin but it was just too expensive. I can't say I'm 100% happy with them.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautifully done! :thumbsup:

What type of finish? :smile:


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

*Beautiful*

Wow, those doors are superb. Congratulations on an amibitious concept that was very well executed. 

What's the next project ?


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Very Well Done!!!! Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never been much of a finisher. I've stained and lacquered a couple cabinets, and sprayed some latex paint on some wainscoting but that's about it. I spent too much time on this project to potentially mess it up, so I had the guy who finishes all my staircases do it instead. As far as what finish he used, I'm not entirely sure. I know he used a gel stain then some kind of polyurethane. I'll post pictures of the finished door in a couple days. 

The next project will probably be my media center unless you guys want to see one of my staircases. 









I think I've got progress pictures of this one starting with the framing of it.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice stairs!


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

*Nice !*

I just took a look at yr web site, love the curved stairs examples especially.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic job on those doors! 9poundhammer nailed it: looks like art.

That staircase is spectacular, too. Would love to see build pic's.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

So here's the finished door. Next is to have the stucco and stonework done.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, that is a real beauty! Those curved panels and rails look great!!


----------

